# break sola basic



## enrique10 (Nov 16, 2006)

amigos tengo un no break marca sola basic, si prende, de hecho cuando se desconecta se escucha el bip de que se desconecta la c.a pero cuando conecto en los contactos del no break aparatos no mantiene la carga, la bateria está en buen estado, de hecho cuando reviso con amperímetro la c.a en los conectores del no break no me marca nada, alguien podría ayudarme , se los agradeceré mucho gracias amigos , saludos de su amigo Enrique


----------



## Apollo (Nov 16, 2006)

Hola enrique10:

Te mantiene los aparatos encendidos por lo menos algún tiempo?

Si es así, y por ejemplo: Si tu no-break es de 15 minutos, y siempre te da 3, tienes que cambiar la batería.

Si no puede encender nada, pueden ser dos problemas, la batería o el sistema de carga.
Normalmente en estos casos es la segunda, checa bien que voltaje recibe la batería cuando está cargando.

Espeor y te sea de utilidad la información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## enrique10 (Nov 17, 2006)

hola amigo Apollo buen día, mira sí retiene la carga la bateria, lo que suucede es que en los contactos de el no break no hay voltaje de c.a es decir conecto un aparato aunque el no break esté conectado a la c.a y no prende ningun aparato ya que no hay voltaje en los conectores del no break pero la bateria si retiene la carga , si alguien pude ayudarme en resolver ésta falla mucho se los agradeceré gracias amigo Apollo saludos


----------



## Apollo (Nov 20, 2006)

Hola enrique10:

Entonces el problema podría estar en el Inversor para CA, No tengo ningún diagrama de estos equipos, todos los que me llegan los tengo que reparar así.  Busca le circuito del inversor y checa los transistores de salida, o aveces, traen pequeños fusibles que parecen transistores, pero sólo tienen 2 pines.

Básicamente el Inversor funciona como una fuente conmutada, asíq eu hay que checar también si está funcionando el oscilador y la realimentación para la regulación.

Espero y te sea útil esta información.
Un saludo al foro


----------

